# Hydrogen Peroxide



## zebraprint (Apr 23, 2012)

Wylie was neutered this passed Friday and the vet told me to put hydrogen peroxide on his incision if it started to look infected/ooze too much... I haven't yet and was wondering if their skin could even handle it...


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 24, 2012)

If the incision looks like it is healing well do not use anything.

I would not use straight hydrogen peroxide on an incision. Yes, it will kill bacteria but it also can cause damage to the tissue and yes it would be very painful to your rabbit. 
You can dilute the hydrogen peroxide to approx 1 part peroxide to 3 parts water but even then not the best choice. 

You can use povidine iodine (betadine ) which is a red liquid sold at pharmacies and usually used as a surgical scrub. Dilute it until it is light pink color and apply withcotton swabs. . Betadine will not cause pain when applied. 
but once again if it is healing well no need to use anything. Usually the testicular sacs may be swollen and reddened the first few days but then should begin to shrivel and dry up.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 24, 2012)

What I've read, it won't hurt your bunnies skin. It's used for injuries and even to help with mange. 

Hoping it's not even needed and all goes well for Wylie. 

K


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 24, 2012)

If it does start to look infected and has discharge, you would probably be better off going back to the vet (or a different vet) as he may need anti biotics. 
I myself know that hydrogen peroxide does sting on a fresh wound. I have heard that it is not good for deeper cuts or like surgery sites, so probably not good to use on an incision.


----------

